# in line bale wrappers



## Diamondgfarm (Feb 12, 2009)

With the weather we have had was wondering opinions on getting a silage baler and in line wrapper. Pro's or con's? Cost effictive verses dry hay.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Great system, especially if you are feeding the hay your self. Cost wise, units rent for about 3.75 to 4 per bale and plastic will run you another 3.5 to 5 per bale depending on bale size. A good inoculant helps to like Silo-King.


----------



## Diamondgfarm (Feb 12, 2009)

Are you using your BR 780 to make silage bales? A dealer told me I could use my BR 7090, of course making them smaller.


----------



## Erock813 (Jun 3, 2008)

I would wrap every bale i made if i could! We use a H&S in-line and wouldnt give it up. Ive used others and like the double ring the H&S employs. We've wrap 500 bales no probelm,mostly around 200 a day though. People complain about the price of plastic,but i look at it as two less trips across the field. (tedding,raking). Like the old man says "all the sun is doing is bleaching out the nutrients"

One other thing,if you decide to do baleage,buy yourself a nonbelted baler!(Class or Krone) We tried a New Holland and JD...The belts will stretch!!!!


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Sure do, BR780A does great for baleage. I make a 52 to 56" diameter bale for baleage depending on moisture. This keeps me in the 1400 to 1600 lb range. No problem with belts stretching here, have baled up to 65% moisture.


----------



## ecofarmer (May 29, 2009)

I bailed a bunch of wet hay with an old MF bailer this year. It was too wet and my cattle were running low pasture. I was cutting as soon as I thought I would not leave bad ruts, rake, bail, and feed with in a few hours of cutting.

I never checked to see how wet it was because I didn't need it to last more than 12 hours. I didn't notice any belt stretching but I did roll them about three quarters of the size I'm used to.


----------

